# Linux: Making Life Easy



## subratabera (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello friends,

As many of us using Linux as our prime operating system, it is very important to keep it loaded with all the goodies we can't live without. I am starting this new thread to discover the possibilities of the Open Source Software and what can be done using OSS. I also want you to contribute to this thread with useful tips, news and ofcourse your own experience with Linux...

So here it goes...



> *Tips and Tricks-->
> Fedora Core 6, 7, 8, 9*
> 
> *www.gagme.com/greg/linux/
> ...





> Who said linux is not for games. Check these links and surprise yourself...
> 
> *PlayDeb - Look Here First*
> 
> ...





> You need utilities, right...
> Here they are...
> 
> The best dictionary in the whole world!!!
> ...





> Do you know...
> 
> Why linux can be updated without rebooting. Check this out-->
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40983
> ...





> Understanding your Linux better...
> 
> Services in Fedora Core 5-->
> *www.mjmwired.net/resources/mjm-services-fc5.html
> ...





> Random News...
> 
> Hilarious code inside Linux Kernel 2.6.17!!
> *truehacker.blogspot.com/2006/11/hilarious-code-in-linux-kernel.html
> ...





> Wait there's more...
> 
> 20 Must Read HOWTOs and Guides for Linux
> 
> ...


----------



## mediator (Nov 12, 2006)

*Making fedora better* => *www.stanton-finley.net/fedora_core_5_installation_notes.html

More => *www.hostlibrary.com/fedora_core_5_installation_notes.html

*Alternatives for Windows softwares in Linux!* =>  *wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software

*List of GUI/Window Managers* => *www.linux.org/apps/all/GUI/Window_Managers.html !

Keep in tune folks, will post more when I'll have the time to search mah collection!


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you! Hope this thread becomes a sticky


----------



## Manshahia (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah thnx for the Links.
It helped me a Lot.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 12, 2006)

whoa gr8 links.
thanx guys.


----------



## subratabera (Nov 13, 2006)

Random News..

Surprise! Microsoft Windows Live is protected by Linux!!
Check this out...

*truehacker.blogspot.com/2006/11/microsoft-windows-live-is-powered-by.html


----------



## mediator (Nov 13, 2006)

Here's a script that makes ur life more easy!



> echo -n "Enter shutdown timing (like 06-00) : ";read tim
> echo "Shutdown scheduled for $tim"
> while [ 1 ]
> do
> ...



1. Save it as "autoshutdown.sh"
2. As root command "sh autoshutdown.sh"
3. Fill 07-00 for 7AM, 19-00 for 7PM and 04-35 for 4.35 AM!

Its a autoshutdown script made purely by me some 2 yrs back and still use it to shutdown my PC when required! Its good for people who have MTNL night plan. So that they can download torrents all night and shutdown PC automatically before or at 8 AM. U can use it for other purposes toooo! I hope u like it.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 13, 2006)

i shutdown using this method or from terminal. next time a get a warning from azureus and other that i was not shut tidily. so how to unload and the apps from the memory( like we close them manully)??


----------



## mediator (Nov 13, 2006)

Oops! Well I have said so that people can use it when downloading torrents. But personally I neva downloaded a single torrent yet on my PC. I actually use it when large files from websites are being downloaded using download accelerator/resumer , when using limewire etc.
Well u can ignore the Azureus warning if the torrent resumes fine. Or it may have a shutdown option to close it itself. The kill command use to close apps can be used. But it will be same as shutdown as it executes kill for all processes finally! So if the torrent resumes fine, u can ignore the warning!


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 13, 2006)

also i have seen myself, the system shutdown in a diffrent way as we do it with a script or through terminal, while the normal way is clicking on shutdown icon.


i do'nt know much about shell so can't tell but it seems two diffrent methods are envolved.


----------



## subratabera (Nov 13, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Here's a script that makes ur life more easy!



Thanks...
That's a good one...

The thread is updated with more links (Games, Web resources sections)...
Check it out...

(I hope mods will make this thread a sticky...)


----------



## praka123 (Nov 13, 2006)

ppl ppl y? u can use cron to set timings for ur d/ling torrents may be u can use some gui's for crond like gnome-schedule


----------



## mediator (Nov 13, 2006)

^^Thats correct P.K. Neways never knew of Gnome-Scehule. But I trust mah own programs and shell scripts more than GUI ones. There were 2-3 popular programs on windows (hell forgot their name now). They offered to shutdown automatically. But many times when I woke up around 10 am (shutdown timing scheduled for 8am) I found the PC still running and their count gone!! 
Windows commandline in that case is much better than the GUI ones. Similarly for such simple things I prefer shell scripts. I don't trust GUI in these cases much!!


----------



## subratabera (Nov 13, 2006)

Another good news for Linux Gaming...

ATI offers DirectX - OpenGL converter. And yes its open source...
*www.macworld.com/news/2006/11/10/hlsl2glsl/index.php#


----------



## mediator (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## demoninside (Nov 14, 2006)

a good thread.


----------



## subratabera (Nov 15, 2006)

Tutorial: How To transfer your Linux system to a new hard drive...


> Materials
> - Old drive (duh)
> - New drive
> - Linux install disc (any live cd will do, I just happened to use that as it was the first bootable Linux CD I found)
> ...


Source: *www.openaddict.com/page.php?4


----------



## mediator (Nov 15, 2006)

Hehe, this guide will surely rock. I'll gonna try this one when I'll have the time. Thanx man!


----------



## subratabera (Nov 17, 2006)

OK. Here I am again with something new...

I know all of you Linux fans like UBUNTU but feels something missing and then customize it to your taste by installing FLASH, JAVA, AMAROK, REALPLAYER etc. etc. 
What if you get all these goodies preinstalled and ready to use. Well, then you should try...

Linux Mint 2.0 "Barbara"

It is Ubuntu "Edgy Eft" all dressed up in DECENT colors and everthing is installed already. I mean everything you would download after a install. Java, Flash, MP3 codecs, Windows codecs, DVD playback - already installed.

According to a review it loads much more faster and has an updated splash screen and a custom boot screen. 

Give it a try...


----------



## mediator (Nov 17, 2006)

Kewl mahn! Noobies gonna luv this!


----------



## subratabera (Nov 18, 2006)

Cube
=== 
This is a free single and multi player 1st person shooter game with some satisfying fast oldskool gameplay. A large variety of gameplay modes from classic SP to fast 1 on 1 MP and objective based teamplay, with a great variety of original maps to play on...

*wouter.fov120.com/cube/

*wouter.fov120.com/cube/main_actioncube.jpg


----------



## subratabera (Nov 19, 2006)

Linux Easter Egss


> As with most Linux distros or Open-Source programs, there are several easter eggs in them, the hard part is finding them. We've done the work of searching the net for those that we could find, and here they are.
> 
> 1. The Book of Mozilla
> Open a Firefox, Mozilla, or Netscape tab or window, and type: “about:mozilla” in the URL field. You will get a message from the book of Mozilla, depending on your version, you will get 1 of 3 passages from here: *www.mozilla.org/book/
> ...



Source: *blog.fasttracksites.com/index.php?p=viewentry&id=5


----------



## eddie (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow! Didn't know about the OOo one. Cool one 
BTW for Mozilla there is another one. Try typing about:kitchensink in your URL bar and see.


----------



## mediator (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi guys, Here's another shell script to make ur life easy! 
Half of the 'how to' was gathered by me from some place else and the rest is purely mine!!



> #!/bin/sh
> # File info.sh by P.S.
> 
> echo "Hello $HOSTNAME!"
> ...



1. Make sure the commands like lspci,dmesg,ifconfig etc are in path!
2. . Save the above script as "hostinfo.sh"
3..  Run it as "sh hostinfo.sh"
4. Njoy!

*NOTE : In the script where there's a smiley with black glasses, its actually "option 8". So please correct it urself. I dunno why it happened here, but the code became a smiley  !*

I hope u like it! Njoy the Linux the world !


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2006)

@mediator:good one,You can  attach the script as .txt in the forum.


----------



## mediator (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ OK I attached it!


----------



## subratabera (Nov 21, 2006)

Great script...


----------



## mediator (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanx bro!


----------



## subratabera (Nov 25, 2006)

20 Must Read HOWTOs and Guides for Linux

Topics covered...


> Advanced Bash Scripting
> Bluetooth on Linux
> Introduction to Linux
> IPTables
> ...


----------



## mediator (Nov 27, 2006)

Here's a nice link of Open source packages!
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open-source_software_packages

Typo cleared!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 27, 2006)

^^
Typo, 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open-source_software_packages


----------



## mediator (Nov 28, 2006)

*avisynth3.unite-video.com/index.html



> Avisynth 3.0 is a powerful frameserver for Windows and Linux. It aims at editing and processing videos in a non linear manner.
> 
> Aviysnth 3.0 is a complete rewrite of Avisynth 2.5, written from scratch by Bidoche (David Pierre). Its advantages compared to Avisynth 2.5 are the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## subratabera (Nov 28, 2006)

Fedora Helper for FC6 is out!!!

Fedora Helper is a shell script that facilitates installation of "forbidden items"--software that will not be included in the Fedora Core or Fedora Extras repositories because it is proprietary or legally encumbered. 

Fedora Helper uses zenity to provide a graphical-user interface, and is loosely based on Fedora frog. Unlike Fedora frog, Fedora Helper only uses the Livna repository, and strictly forbids RPMforge and Livna repository mixing.

Fedora Helper for FC5 has the following features:
If zenity is not installed, Fedora Helper offers to install gnome-utils and its dependency, gnome-panel
Installs support for the Livna software repository when needed, unless RPMforge repositories are installed (using both the Livna and RPMforge repositories may cause package conflicts)
Installs MP3 support for all installed MP3 applications (i.e. amaroK, Beep Media Player, K3b, Rhythmbox, Xmms)
Installs DVD support for all installed DVD applications (i.e. MPlayer, Totem, xine, VLC)
Since the FC5-supplied version of Totem cannot play DVDs, totem-xine (Totem linked against xine-lib) is installed when selecting "DVD Support" if Totem is already installed
Installs the latest Win32codecs ("all" package) from *www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/codecs.html
Installs nVidia drivers
Installs ATI drivers
Installs Adobe Acrobat Reader and its Mozilla/Firefox plug-in
Installs Macromedia Flash Player and its Mozilla/Firefox plug-in
Installs Java Runtime Environment (JRE) and its Mozilla/Firefox plug-in; automatically selects JRE to be the "default java" using /usr/sbin/alternatives --config java
Installs Opera 9
Installs LimeWire
Installs RealPlayer 10

*www.brandonhutchinson.com/fedora-helper-fc5.png

Download
Source


----------



## mediator (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's goes @gary's autopatcher!


----------



## mehulved (Nov 29, 2006)

But this one works offline? We want something that doesn't need net connection.


----------



## subratabera (Nov 29, 2006)

Here is another great FPS game for Linux...

Tremulous is a free, open source game that blends a team based FPS with elements of an RTS. Players can choose from 2 unique races, aliens and humans. Players on both teams are able to build working structures in-game like an RTS. These structures provide many functions, the most important being spawning. The designated builders must ensure there are spawn structures or other players will not be able to rejoin the game after death. Other structures provide automated base defense (to some degree), healing functions and much more...

*tremulous.net/promo/shots/promo02_thumb.jpg
*tremulous.net/promo/shots/promo03_thumb.jpg

Download


----------



## mediator (Dec 4, 2006)

> Graphical frame-program for easier use and setup the YUM install program. Displays the accessible packages on the package service sites with filter. Manage the settings of package services. Manage the cache used by YUM: free up disk space, manual install and transfer of downloaded packages. Displays detailed package information about the installed packages or package files. Displays the files in the packages with a program chosen by user.


*gnome-yum.sourceforge.net/


----------



## da_tcpip (Dec 7, 2006)

is there any support for flash plugin for firefox on amd64 unbuntu?


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 7, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Here's goes @gary's autopatcher!


i think all the help scrpits available in most distro's are only for users with active internet broadband connection. and this one is also one of it.

i tried making some scripts for "Swift Starter" but its very hard for me to do it alone so i need for help of fellow members to take up the project.


----------



## desertwind (Dec 7, 2006)

da_tcpip said:
			
		

> is there any support for flash plugin for firefox on amd64 unbuntu?



You can use nspluginwrapper to use the current 32 bit flash plugin on a 64 bit platform.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2006)

da_tcpip said:
			
		

> is there any support for flash plugin for firefox on amd64 unbuntu?


You can "sudo apt-get install gnash" a GPL flash player for ia32 and 64 platforms


----------



## vignesh (Dec 7, 2006)

Neat!


----------



## da_tcpip (Dec 7, 2006)

actually i tried gnash manually .. it needed to compile and stuff was missing.. will try this apt-get and see
thanks


----------



## subratabera (Dec 12, 2006)

Thankyou very much mods for making this thread a sticky.


----------



## mediator (Dec 15, 2006)

A few useful commands that I know......

1.To play DVD, track 1
*gmplayer dvd://1 -alang en*

2.To play VCD, track 2
*mplayer vcd://2 -alang en*

3.To copy VCD track 2 and output it as "2.avi"....its fast
*mplayer -dumpstream vcd://2 -alang en -dumpfile 2.avi*

Above in 3., replace "vcd" with "dvd" and u'll rip off dvd track 2 with output as "2.avi"

I have googled a lot for a particular error " 	
Can't play VCD.....Seek Failed! ", but didn't find any answers. So let me share with u some new found/discovered knowledge. It seems many linux users still aren't able to watch dvd's/vcd's on their *nix box or still use windows for that. They haven't fully shifted to *nix.


*So this is for them.*

1. U need "libdvdcss","dvdnav" modules installed. In fedora command as root " *yum -y install *dvd* win32codec* gstreamer* *mp3* *mplayer* *xine* *mpeg* lame vorbis* " This installs complete entertainment package on ur system. Its better to install realplayer separately after removing helix player to play real media files. After this u can install amarok easily

2. U may also command " yum -y install lib* ". It installs all the libraries so that in future u dont have any problem for missing dependencies.

3. For playing commercial vcd's/dvd's, u dont need to mount it manually. Just insert it (vcd's) , open up Xine => show controls => press vcd/dvd tab and it will play and its much stabler than windows media player. 
If u mount the vcd's and dvds manually u'll experience *"	
Can't play VCD.....Seek Failed!"* error.

If there's anything I missed, others r welcomed to complete the post.

@subratabera....congrats for ur thread.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 15, 2006)

ah atlast this thread has been pinned


----------



## subratabera (Dec 16, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> @subratabera....congrats for ur thread.


Thanks mediator. It was your great idea of-course....
__________
Here is something which can keep you busy for a weak, no month, no no year...



> *Graphics*
> 
> ATI Fedora Core 6 How-To
> *www.phoronix.com/redblog/index.php?p=blog&i=NTU1MA
> ...


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 16, 2006)

this thread makes me more impatient to try fedora, though i have to wait another week to get my hands on it


----------



## subratabera (Dec 18, 2006)

Here is something new....
LXP is a desktop enviroment identical to Windows XP. LXP is a collection of different pieces of GNU software (icewm, xfe, idesk, etc) modified in order to look and feel identical to Windows XP. LXP has its own icewm themes and utility pack.
*bp2.blogger.com/_QOjq3sQaYvY/RYGnCDZLcaI/AAAAAAAAAHY/iR1HLNh5lnA/s320/03.jpg
*bp1.blogger.com/_QOjq3sQaYvY/RYGm7zZLcZI/AAAAAAAAAHQ/txudqhbFPYM/s320/02.jpg

Download

Source


----------



## sariq (Dec 18, 2006)

^ LXP looks similar to windows xp in terms of looks. but in terms of functionality its all messed up. i have posted my screenshots here, but i will not keep LXP anymore, and not recommend it to anyone.


----------



## subratabera (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks sariq for posting your experience...I just want to present what's available on Linux that can be experimented with...


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 21, 2006)

wow ...lots of information here..thanks for all the info


----------



## ashwin.bhargava (Dec 22, 2006)

Hell...

This link shud be pulished in the magazine so that everyone comes to know about the Open Source Revolt thats about to take place...

Hats off to all u contributors...


----------



## mediator (Dec 22, 2006)

Got some time again.
Bored of watching the same old grub splash image? Here's how to change ur grub splash image!

*1. Requirements*


> 1. xpm.gz file type
> 2. 640x480
> 3. 14 colors only



*2. Use gimp, open some image, lower its quality*


> Image-->Mode-->Indexed



*3. resize it to 640x480 resolution*
_Command_


> convert -resize 640x480 -colors 14 image.png image.xpm


*4. Putting the image*


> 1. Gzip your xpm file and put it into your /boot/GRUB directory (or to any directory of a /dev/hda1 partition). (do: `gzip myfile.xpm`)
> 2. Edit your GRUB config file (aka /etc/GRUB.conf) and add this line:
> splashimage=(hd0,0)/GRUB/myfile.xpm.gz
> NOTE: Change the partition and directory according to your system's setup.
> 3. reboot and cross your fingers



I had saved the info and commands, but not sure where I took it from. I guess this was the source !! Dont worry. If the image gets messy, the grub will still work with blank background!


----------



## subratabera (Dec 22, 2006)

Good work mediator. Many of us need such kind of tutorials...
__________
Here is another good news for Linux lovers...

*Linux Mint 2.1 codename "Bea" is out!!!*

*lt.k1011.nutime.de/pictures/screenshots/bea-2.1/02_small.png

It has-->
*New Softwares* 
  OO 2.1
  XChat-Gnome
*Better desktop*
  Quick access to the computer and home places
  Quick access to the terminal from the context menu
  Ability to delete files directly without sending them to the Trash
  mintDesktop home folders
  Beagle search
  Tomboy notes
  Network manager
*Better Wifi support*
*Better branding*
  New artwork
  New LiveCD splash
  New usplash and GDM screens
*Better Web browsing*
Realplayer 10 was replaced with the Mplayer plugins so you can now enjoy Quicktime, AVI, MPG and a lot of other web content. 
The Flash plugin was upgraded to version 9 Beta 2.
Support for ipv6 was disabled to make your Internet connection and Web browsing faster
Firefox 2.0 was tweaked so that it does go back to the previous page when you press the backspace key
*And a few surprises...*
For those of you who have nvidia cards there's a little surprise in Bea called envy
For those of you who like to mount stuff, PyMou was added to the command line
For those of you who love using Amarok we added support for MusicBrainz tagging
For those of you who need to extract RAR archives we included unrar
For those of you who really like Flash, we included the Flash player
And for those of you who like playing with the terminal, we put a little surprise in there too 

Download
Mint Forum
Source


----------



## kalpik (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah.. It was out on 20th december.. Gotta say its looking good!


----------



## subratabera (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is something new (I think so)...


> *OxygenOffice Professional*
> 
> OxygenOffice Professional (originally: OpenOffice.org Premium) is an enhanced version of original OpenOffice.org. *OxygenOffice Professional contains more extras like templates, cliparts, samples and fonts.*



Download


----------



## subratabera (Dec 31, 2006)

*Supergamer2 Linux ISO Available*
*supergamer.org/Darins%20Gamer%20Avatar%20III.png


> Boot up this live DVD and play the following -- 3D games: America's Army, Cube, Doom 3, Enemy Territory, Legends, Nexuiz, Privateer, Quake 4, Soldier of Fortune, UFO: Alien Invasion, UT2004, Wesnoth, Postal 2. Arcade games and more.
> 
> Games available -->
> *3D games:*
> ...


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 31, 2006)

> The best dictionary in the whole world!!!
> *www.stardict.org/ (Online version)
> *stardict.sourceforge.net/ (Offline version)
> No match at all...StarDict wins clearly...



This is the best dict i have ever seen


----------



## subratabera (Jan 1, 2007)

Here are some more useful links...

*Want To Avoid Buying Hardware That May Not Be Compatible With Linux?*


> The Linux Incompatibility List is an attempt to catalog and document hardware/peripherals of all kinds that do not work with the Linux operating system. Fortunately, at this point in time, there is far, far more hardware that works without any problems with Linux, so this site aims to make Linux users aware of hardware to avoid.
> 
> *www.leenooks.com/



*Automatically mount your Linux partition in Windows.*


> You can automatically mount your Linux partition in Windows and have read/write functionality. I will take you through the process of mounting your Linux partition using Windows XP.
> 
> *www.codejacked.com/automatically-mount-your-linux-partition-in-windows/



--------------------------------------

*First post updated with more links...*


----------



## mediator (Jan 1, 2007)

^^Excellent


----------



## subratabera (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks.....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 1, 2007)

this thread rocks but I tried Mint Bea , and I was not happy with it , i Formatted it and installed edgy again. I was having many problems in Bea like faulty net connection , sudden hanging , etc etc.


----------



## subratabera (Jan 1, 2007)

You can also try *Sabayon Linux* which is also a good distro with AIGLX, XGL and Beryl preloaded...


----------



## mehulved (Jan 1, 2007)

But I find Sabayon a bit buggy and anyways it's better to go for directly gentoo than for Sabayon.
If mouse is changed to left handed then clicking on anything on the panel is useless. Such an irritating bug it was. 
And it's a lot better to compile everything from source in gentoo.


----------



## subratabera (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, you are right tech_your_future. But it is evolving and contains everything that one might need. Gentoo is definitely a better choice but its a little tough to configure and install all those goodies...

BTW Linux world is full of choices and that's make it unique...
__________
*NEWS: Knoppix 5.1.0 has been released (liveCD)*

*shots.linuxquestions.org/thumbnails/KNOPPIX%205.1.0/4.gif

What's new...
(Apart from the usual tons of updates and bugfixes)


> 1) Update to Debian etch/testing as base distribution
> 2) Linux Kernel 2.6.19(.1) + fuse 2.6.1
> 3) cloop 2.05 Realtime Decompression with extended block-buffering for reduction of CD/DVD access latency
> 4) Replacing unionfs by aufs for better stability & performance
> ...



Download


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 2, 2007)

Good thing, am gonna download this and give em off to linux aspirants at my college. Knoppix is the easiest way to them. Later ofcourse, infect them with the Ubuntu bug and bug #1


----------



## mehulved (Jan 3, 2007)

/me d/ling it too. Will come in handy while installing Gentoo for a few days.
__________
Why is Linux Better


----------



## mediator (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey guys, please post some screenshots after u have done downloading and installing Knoppix !


----------



## subratabera (Jan 3, 2007)

You can find Knoppix 5.1 screenshots here...

--------------------------

*Tutorial: How to install and run Knoppix Linux from a USB Flash Pen Drive through Windows*



> Basic essentials:
> 
> A 1GB or larger USB flash drive
> HP-USB Format tool
> ...



Source


----------



## mehulved (Jan 5, 2007)

*www.phoronix.com/lch/ gives info on how the hardware which works/doesn't work on linux. 
If you have such hardware which isn't mentioned on the list, please add some info on it. So, that it helps others.


----------



## subratabera (Jan 8, 2007)

Ever wonder what KDE 4.0 is going to look like when it is finally released some time this year ? As far as end users should be concerned, it is going to be much more beautiful, responsive and usable than KDE 3.5. 

A sneek preview of the expected features in KDE 4.0


----------



## eddie (Jan 9, 2007)

So many KDE users are waiting for KDE4 including yours truly 
I just hope it achieves the hype it has created and not turn out to be something like enlightenment 17


----------



## subratabera (Jan 9, 2007)

I think KDE is the most powerful DE in the entire universe. But it lacks in the presentation department. It needs some artistic touch up and of course some easy configuration dialogs. Also it needs to hide the its advance configuration settings behind some "Advance Settings" button...This will definitely boost its user base. And I think KDE4 moving towards that direction...


----------



## subratabera (Jan 11, 2007)

*UNIX: Command Line Jokes!!!*

The following Unix puns were distributed on the Usenet, without an
attributed author. They work with the C shell.


> % rm meese-ethics
> rm: meese-ethics nonexistent
> % ar m God
> ar: God does not exist
> ...


These attempts at humor work with the Bourne shell:


> $ PATH=pretending! /usr/ucb/which sense
> no sense in pretending!
> $ drink < bottle ; opener
> bottle: cannot open
> ...


Source



> Stickman 1: Make me a sandwich
> Stickman 2: What?? Go make it yourself.
> Stickman 1: Sudo make me a sandwich
> Stickman 2: Okay


----------



## kalpik (Jan 12, 2007)

Hillarious!!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 12, 2007)

^^rofl


----------



## desertwind (Jan 12, 2007)

cool. Good sense of humour


----------



## Pathik (Jan 12, 2007)

lol...


----------



## mediator (Jan 13, 2007)

Transparency with "Aterm"!

1. Edit ur apps file


> vim ~/.fluxbox/apps



2. Add this to the end of that file


> [app]  (aterm)
> [sticky]      {yes}
> [Layer]       {12}
> [Hidden]
> ...



3. Enabling transparency with "aterm" then


> aterm -tr +sb -fg black -bg white &



Adding desired apps to menu bar! => "vim ~/.fluxbox/menu" ...in the "[begin]" section!


> [exec] (Firefox) {firefox}


----------



## rajasekharan (Jan 14, 2007)

Linux Mint 2.1 "Bea"...........which means i can play all mp3 s and dvd s with out any download from net is it???????


----------



## subratabera (Jan 15, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> Linux Mint 2.1 "Bea"...........which means i can play all mp3 s and dvd s with out any download from net is it???????


Yes it is...
__________

*Dreamlinux: because dreams can come true...*
If you're searching for an operating system that allows you to: be free, communicate with the whole world, read, write, produce art, music, drawings, images, etc., as well as use the same kind of stuff produced by a worldwide community and, better yet, fastly, simply and safely share them all, you now have no excuses to give Dreamlinux 2.2 Multimedia Edition a nice try.
*www.dreamlinux.com.br/english/imagens/screenmain.jpg
*www.dreamlinux.com.br/english/imagens/multimedia.jpg
*www.linuxsoft.cz/img2/dream/2.2/s/19.png*dreamlinux.incubadora.fapesp.br/portal/arquivos/mini-gxine.jpg*dreamlinux.incubadora.fapesp.br/portal/arquivos/mini-xmms.jpg

*Softwares...*


> Office applications
> 
> OpenOffice 2.0.4 compatible with other major office suites.
> Orage Calendar is highly configurable and supports alerts based on dates.
> ...


Download...


----------



## gmanog (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi guys,
I am new to linux, I would like to intall and try a linux OS in my pc, can you guys recommend me a good Linux OS for me, I would like one with all multimedia features. Is it true that internet will work faster in the Linux?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2007)

^^ Freespire Linux


----------



## mehulved (Jan 16, 2007)

gmanog said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> I am new to linux, I would like to intall and try a linux OS in my pc, can you guys recommend me a good Linux OS for me, I would like one with all multimedia features. Is it true that internet will work faster in the Linux?


 Try out Dreamlinux shown above. It is based on debian so it will have lots of pre-packaged softwares. It also has some non-free softwares out of the box, which are needed by home users.


----------



## subratabera (Jan 16, 2007)

And it really looks awesome...


----------



## mehulved (Jan 18, 2007)

*www.beginlinux.org/ got this link from a LUG mail. Seems something nice.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 19, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> *www.beginlinux.org/ got this link from a LUG mail. Seems something nice.


really good site mehul
thanx for the link


----------



## subratabera (Jan 20, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> *www.beginlinux.org/ got this link from a LUG mail. Seems something nice.


Nice link...


----------



## gmanog (Jan 20, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Try out Dreamlinux shown above. It is based on debian so it will have lots of pre-packaged softwares. It also has some non-free softwares out of the box, which are needed by home users.


Thanks. I Will download and try it.


----------



## dissel (Jan 20, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> *www.beginlinux.org/ got this link from a LUG mail. Seems something nice.



Thanks for the link...Great


----------



## subratabera (Jan 24, 2007)

*How to install ANYTHING in Ubuntu!*

Having problems installing something on your new Ubuntu operating system? "Where's the EXE?", "Where do I need to extract this to?", "How do I run it?", "Where did it go?" - have you been thinking questions like these? Don't worry, installing software, themes and other things on Ubuntu is actually very easy! This guide will help you understand with screenshots, instructional videos and to-the-point language.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's something I got on ubuntu-in IRC channel *cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
It's a tutorial for building DVD's from main, universe and multiverse repositories.


----------



## subratabera (Jan 30, 2007)

*Breaking News:*

*1)Linux Kernel hackers offering hardware companies free driver development*
That's right, the Linux kernel community is offering all companies free Linux driver development. No longer do you have to suffer through all of the different examples in the Linux Device Driver Kit, or pick through the thousands of example drivers in the Linux kernel source tree trying to determine which one is the closest to what you need to do.

*2) Cool new Beryl features...*
Beryl's new *3D* animations!
*digg.com/thumb/1271115.jpg

Ring Window Switcher
*farm1.static.flickr.com/146/373231562_bbf607013f_m.jpg

Check it out...


----------



## mehulved (Jan 30, 2007)

*gentoo-xeffects.org/ it's a nice site for such 3D effects and all. It's focussed towards gentoo but it is very much useful for others as well.


----------



## subratabera (Jan 31, 2007)

*PCLinuxOS 2007 Test release 1 is now available for download.*

PCLinuxOS .94/2007 Test release 1 is now available for download. Please note this is not the final release. PCLinuxOS 2007 final will be released at the end of the month.

Features include:

* Kernel 2.6.18.6-dev3
* KDE 3.5.6
* Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.1
* Flash 9
* Mozilla Thunderbird 1.5.0.9
* Open Office 2.1.0
* Xorg 7.1
* Beryl, Compiz, Aixgl and Xgl for 3D graphics support
* Gcc 4.1.1 and updated glibc
* Updated bootsplash, icons, and more from the mypclinuxos.com beautification project.
* Xdg Menu system
* Rebuild and update of our entire repository against new gcc and glibc
* Simplified Livecd boot options.


More information...

And it looks beautiful too...Here are some screenshots...

*www.tuxmachines.org/gallery/albums/pclos2007b2/boot.thumb.jpg*www.tuxmachines.org/gallery/albums/pclos2007b2/boot1.thumb.jpg
*www.tuxmachines.org/gallery/albums/pclos2007b2/boot13.thumb.jpg*www.tuxmachines.org/gallery/albums/pclos2007b2/desktop.thumb.jpg
*www.tuxmachines.org/gallery/albums/pclos2007b2/gimp.thumb.jpg*www.tuxmachines.org/gallery/albums/pclos2007b2/intro.thumb.jpg

More Screenshots...
__________
*Here are two great tutorials...*

*Cleaning up a Ubuntu GNU/Linux system*

*Install multiple OS Without Cds*


----------



## led_shankar (Jan 31, 2007)

subratabera said:
			
		

> *Breaking News:*
> 
> *1)Linux Kernel hackers offering hardware companies free driver development*
> That's right, the Linux kernel community is offering all companies free Linux driver development. No longer do you have to suffer through all of the different examples in the Linux Device Driver Kit, or pick through the thousands of example drivers in the Linux kernel source tree trying to determine which one is the closest to what you need to do.




AWESSSSSOOMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEE!!!!


----------



## subratabera (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is another excellent tutorial...

There are many reasons people are hesitant to try Linux. The biggest of these reasons is that installing Linux generally requires people to do a list of difficult and unfamiliar tasks. However, The following article is going to introduce “virtualization” which is a fancy term for running Linux like any other program in Windows. The article will guide you through the process of setting up Linux so you can run it like any other program in Windows.

Don’t be intimated, these directions are designed for the absolute beginner and will not require you to do anything unfamiliar, threatening, or permanent to your computer. When you are finished you will be able to run Linux like any other program in Windows and share files between Linux and Windows.

Beginner’s Guide: Run Linux like any other program in Windows

(I've noticed Linux persons get less reps than Windows guys. Just my observation. Don't take it seriously)


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 2, 2007)

does pcLinux allow me to play all videos and mp3 with out downloading stuffs from net . . ? does net work fast in Linux ??(some one asked it ,i wanna know it too )


----------



## subratabera (Feb 2, 2007)

The answer of all your questions is a big YES!!!


----------



## mehulved (Feb 2, 2007)

Net doesn't run any faster on linux unless you had malwares choking up the bandwidth in windows.


----------



## subratabera (Feb 8, 2007)

*Here is another great tutorial...*

Run Existing Windows Installation on Ubuntu with Vmware Player


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 12, 2007)

Where is KDE control Center in Suse 10.2?


----------



## caleb (Feb 14, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> Where is KDE control Center in Suse 10.2?


 Click on the Gecko (Green Lizard) Icon on the bottom left> Computer> Click on Yast Administrator Settings> now you will get "Run as root - KDE su" window here you type in your root password and you are in Control Center.


----------



## subratabera (Feb 15, 2007)

Here is a simple method...

Press Alt+F2 --> kcontrol --> Run. 

That's it.
__________
Another useful tutorial...

Run Photoshop CS2 on Linux (Ubuntu)...


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 16, 2007)

how can i get a indicator that i m connected to internet??
That comes in windows near the time display.


----------



## mediator (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Gnome "network monitor" applet.


----------



## eddie (Feb 16, 2007)

Manshahia said:
			
		

> how can i get a indicator that i m connected to internet??
> That comes in windows near the time display.


 If you are on KDE, try knemo.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 16, 2007)

Read on a web-site that GAIM can b configured for Google Talk.
But when i googled, cudnt not find any good answers.
Anyone using it??


----------



## eddie (Feb 17, 2007)

^^ *www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073


----------



## mehulved (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's an article on how to compile from source, an oft asked question be newbies 
*www.linux.lk/software/compiling.php


----------



## subratabera (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is something new...

*Tremulous*, based on Quake3, is an open source game that blends a team based FPS (First-person shooter) with elements of an RTS (Real-time strategy). Its available on Linux, Mac OS X and Windows!

*bp1.blogger.com/_y33GRXQRhkI/Rf9gtIdU_TI/AAAAAAAAAK4/Mx6yiQWGCFU/s400/123_full.jpg

Source

===================================

*OpenArena* is an open-source content package for Quake III Arena licensed under the GPL, effectively creating a free stand-alone game. You do not need Quake III Arena to play this game. 

Bots were added starting in 0.6.0. They will spout taunts and everything! 

Concepts would be loose, so don't expect a remake of Klesk in his original Klesk form, or any direct remakes of any map/weapon/model.

*img133.imageshack.us/img133/8053/thumb52713dk9.th.jpg

Subrata Bera.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 25, 2007)

Some videos related to ubuntu *www.ubuntuvideo.com/


----------



## mediator (Mar 31, 2007)

@Subratabera : Nice game (tremulous) n Excellent graphics man! But as usual these shooter games r above my head! Please post some racing games like Need for speed tooo if u encounter some!


----------



## jack// ani (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah, quite impressive graphics.


----------



## subratabera (Mar 31, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> @Subratabera : Nice game (tremulous) n Excellent graphics man! But as usual these shooter games r above my head! Please post some racing games like Need for speed tooo if u encounter some!


AFAIK TORCS is the best racing game available on Linux. You can try that...

*www.berniw.org/trb/images/screenshots/174.jpg

More Screenshots...

BTW here are some more racing games...

Racer - Car simulator.

*www.racer.nl/images/screenshot049zo7_sm.jpg*www.racer.nl/images/screenshot0101_sm.jpg*www.racer.nl/images/screenshot013_sm.jpg
*www.racer.nl/images/modern_350z_sm.jpg*www.racer.nl/images/celica3_sm.jpg*www.racer.nl/images/s2000_country_sm.jpg

OOmadness - Slune - A 3D GPL'ed racing game, where Tux and Gnu carry medicine for Africa.

*home.gna.org/oomadness/en/slune/screenshots_/miniature_slune20.jpeg*home.gna.org/oomadness/en/slune/screenshots_/miniature_slune23.jpeg

Trophy Homepage - A 2D car racing action game for Linux; latest stable release is 1.1.3, 2003-05-13.

*trophy.sourceforge.net/img/screenshot01t.gif*trophy.sourceforge.net/img/screenshot04t.gif

Tuxedo T. Penguin Stars in TuxKart! - Tux stars in a simple Go-Kart racing game; latest release is 0.4.0, 2004-03-20.

*tuxkart.sourceforge.net/tuxtrack.png*tuxkart.sourceforge.net/shifting_sands.png

Waiting for comments...

Subrata Bera.


----------



## mediator (Mar 31, 2007)

Yea, I tried Torcs yesterday. But its like NFS2/3. I played tuxcart too, but I guess legoracer of windows is better than that. Neways it seems racing games need more time to evolve in linux. I played tremulous => excellent graphics, but I think I'll have to learn some cheats for it to contiinue.


----------



## dissel (Mar 31, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> If you are on KDE, try knemo.



I download it via Yast-Software Management, but can't find where it is and how to enable it ?
There is other entry in right click main panel--->Add applet to panel--->
but no knemo

Plz help


----------



## mehulved (Mar 31, 2007)

Try to run it from terminal.
To add it to menu's use Kmenuedit.
You can search for where it is installed by 
	
	



```
whereis knemo
```


----------



## dissel (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks at last I found it,Thanks t_y_f to pointing out where to find it....It is under Traditional KDE Menu style.
It is impossible to find out using SUSE Menu style.

Knemo is more configurable than GNOME network Monitor which I use Ubuntu.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I installed Racer in Ubuntu with help of it's website....but when  I click the racer executable....no response at all.


----------



## abhi1301 (Mar 31, 2007)

can anyone give me a link where I can get a good linux .. i mean i also need a suggestion on as to which linux is good PLZ PM me for that


----------



## mehulved (Apr 9, 2007)

Something interesting I found while googling around Review of KDE 1.0
This review appeared in linuxjournal in 1999.


----------



## subratabera (Apr 17, 2007)

*Configure your Broadband in Ubuntu*

*BSNL DataOne

Prerequisite*

BSNL Dataone provides different types of ADSL modem/router: 

1. Huawei ADSL modem/router with ethernet and USB port 
2. DareGlobal ADSL modem/router with ethernet port. 
3. Huawei ADSL modem/router with ethernet port, USB port and built-in wireless access point. 

You should have a working ethernet card to connect the modem/router. No information is available about connecting using USB (PPPoA). 

*Instructions*

Note: The router/modem would trigger the connection if configured this way.(Router on -> Connected) 

*Ethernet Connection*

1. Connect the modem/router to the ethernet card 

2. Assign an IP address for the ethernet card; the router has a fixed interface address of 192.168.1.1, so you can use 192.168.1.2 for your ethernet interface.


> $ sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2



3. Add 192.168.1.1 as default gateway.


> $ sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1



4. Enter the address of some DNS servers in /etc/resolv.conf. These DNS adresses are provided on BSNL's instruction manual.


> $ sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf



The entry will be of type nameserver 61.1.96.71, where the IP will be the one provided in your DataOne instruction manual. 

5. Access the router's management interface via a browser by typing the address 192.168.1.1. The admin username/password is admin/admin 

-->Set the connection type to `PPPoE'. On my MT882 box, this comes under `WAN Settings' 
-->Enter your user name and password (username is of the form xyz@dataone) 
-->Reset the router. It will take 2-3 minutes for the box to come up again 

Steps 2, 3, 4 can also be done from menu System->Administration->Network in GUI 

*Alternate Method:* 1) Connect your ethernet wire to the port at the back of your computer. 2) Fire up the terminal and type in sudo pppoeconf 3) It should detect your modem. 4) Keep on pressing enter. Fill in your user name and password when indicated. 5) It should be easy to stick on to defaults. 6) You should be prompted back to your terminal when it would say pppoe loaded. Simple. That's the end of terminal. 

Now go to System>Administration>Networking. Click on it. You would be asked for your password to carry out the administrative job as root. You should be prompted to enter the following details. 

1) Activate the Wired connection. 2) Highlight the wired connection and click on properties. 3) Check the box "enable the connection" 4) Configuration as Static IP. 5) IP Address : 192.168.1.2 6) Subnet mask fills on it's own as 255.255.255.0 7) Gateway address :192.168.1.1 

*Wireless Connection*

1. Assign an IP address for wireless NIC; the router has a fixed interface address of 192.168.1.1, so you can use 192.168.1.2 for your wireless NIC.


> $ sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.2


In some cases you may need to replace wlan0 with with eth0 or eth1. 

2. Add 192.168.1.1 as default gateway.


> $ sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1



3. Add network ESSID.


> $ sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid WA1003A


Default ESSID for the modem/router provided by BSNL are same as model names. You can change it from modem/router's admin console. 

4. Enter the address of some DNS servers in /etc/resolv.conf. These DNS adresses are provided on BSNL's instruction manual.


> $ sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf


The entry will be of type nameserver 61.1.96.71, where the IP will be the one provided in your DataOne instruction manual. 

5. Access the router's management interface via a browser by typing the address 192.168.1.1. The admin username/password is admin/admin 

-->Set the connection type to for PVC0 connection as 'PPPoE'. On WA1003A modem/router, this comes under 'Setup'
-->Enter your user name and password (username is of the form xyz@dataone)

*www.ubuntu-in.org/images/thumb/b/b9/PPPoE_Connection.png/640px-PPPoE_Connection.png 

-->Set the modulation to GDMT. On WA1003A modem/router, this comes under 'Setup->Modem Setup'

*www.ubuntu-in.org/images/thumb/b/b4/GDMT_modulation.png/640px-GDMT_modulation.png

-->Save and restart the modem/router. On WA1003A modem/router, this can be done under 'Tools->System Commands' It will take 2-3 minutes for the box to come up again 

*Wireless security*

-->In admin console, 'Advanced->Wireless Security' set security to WEP. 
-->Add a 64 bit authentication key, 10 characters in hex format i.e 0-9 and A-F

*www.ubuntu-in.org/images/thumb/c/c9/WEP.png/640px-WEP.png

-->Add this key to wireless NIC configuration.


> $ sudo iwconfig wlan0 key A1B2C3D4E5



-->Save settings in router and restart it. Reactivate the card, probably using ifdown and ifup 

*One stop instruction for wireless NIC:*
Add following lines to /etc/network/interfaces 


> iface eth0 inet static
> address 192.168.1.10
> netmask 255.255.255.0
> gateway 192.168.1.1
> ...



Most of the steps can also be done from menu System->Administration->Network in GUI 

(Note: Most of the instructions are based on the document at *www.calcuttatelephones.com/dataoneinstall/bb008.html) 

*Alternative*

Note: Ubuntu would trigger the connection if configured this way.(Router on -> Ubuntu on -> Connected) 
Make sure your Ethernet card is configured 
Open a Terminal: Applications->Accessories->Terminal 
Enter sudo pppoeconf 
Follow instructions on the screen. The defaults are fine for most cases. Make sure you enter your username and password carefully. *Beware : The password will be visible on the screen. *

Checking Usage

Casanova has made a python script for checking dataone usage.
NOTE: For bug reports, feature requests go to *code.google.com/p/doufs/
Dataone usage script

===========================

*Sify

Obtaining the sify dialer*

Download the client from the same place where you got the windows client. This should ideally be *202.144.65.70:8090 , and at the time of writing the file is can be found at *210.18.11.199:81/bbandclient/sifyconnect-1.3-bin.tar.gz. 

*Installing the dialer*

Untar the the dialer using your favorite untar program , or do this : 


> $ tar -xzvf sifyconnect-1.3-bin.tar.gz



Then run the following commands as root : 


> $ cd sifyconnect-1.3-bin/
> $ bash install.sh



*Using the dialer*

Run the following commands : 


> $ sifyd
> $ sifyconnect -l



This will prompt you for your username & password , give them. Once you do that your as good as logged in , you can now close the terminal and use the internet. 

*Autologin*

Want to automatically login onto sify everytime you switch on the computer. Just write a shell script. Just make a file (something like sify.sh) in "/usr/bin/". The scriptwill be something like this : 


> $ sifyd
> $ echo -e 'accountname\npassword' | sifyconnect -l


To start this everytime the computer switches on add the following lines to the /etc/rc.local file (untested): 


> $ bash sify.sh



*Troubleshooting*

Sometimes the client on trying to log in says something like -- 

"Login failed : Get the latest version of the client" 

This is because after upgrading it's protocol in some places, sify has discontinoued support for the old protocol . It has also stopped development of it's GNU/linux and Mac clients , so you might have to call sify customer care and tell them your problem. They probably just allow you IP and account to use the old protocol It took them about 8 hours to fix the problem when I had it.  

Another problem that might occur would be like -- 

"-bash: /etc/init.d/sifybb: No such file or directory" 

If that ever happens all you have to do is Broadband_Howto#Installing_the_dialer again. 

*External Resources*

Configuring Sify Broadband on Ubuntu Configuring Pacenet on Ubuntu

======================

*Airtel Broadband

Adsl Router

PPPoE (non bridged)*

In this mode, your router will connect as sson as it is switched on. If you are billed for time connected then you need to use bridged mode 

-->Go to System->Administartion->Networking and make sure you have configured an ip (192.168.1.2, for example) and have set your DNS (supplied by Airtel) and Default gateway (192.168.1.1). If your router is handling DHCP then you needn't configure an ip. 
-->Navigate to *192.168.1.1 
-->Enter the username and password (default is admin for both) 
-->Click Run Wizard 
-->Click Next 
-->Select your time zone (+5:30) 
-->Click Next 
-->Select <PPPoE/PPPoA Choose this option if your ISP uses PPPoE/PPPoA. (For most DSL users)> 
-->Click Next 
-->Enter your username and password. VPI = 1, VCI = 32, Connection Type = PPPoE LLC 
-->Click restart

SOURCE


----------



## anantkhaitan (May 13, 2007)

*Video Rotation*

One line command for rotating a video by 90 degrees :

```
$ mencoder -vf rotate=<no> -ovc lavc -oac copy source.mpg -o output.avi
```

Substitute <no> by a number 0-3 for preferred rotation:

0 -> 90 Degree Clockwise + Mirrored
1-> 90 Degree Clockwise
2-> 90 Degree Anticlockwise
3-> 90 Degree Anticlockwise + Mirrored


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 20, 2007)

subratabera said:
			
		

> *Configure your Broadband in Ubuntu*
> 
> *BSNL DataOne
> 
> ...















can u tell 4 sabayon?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Stuff for the Linux UnAware*


*CommandLineBeginners*

Ubuntu doc storage got a nice guide for new Linux users introduced to command line and removes the FUD that CLI is very difficult.


> *Stuff for the Linux UnAware*
> 
> 1. *Case Sensitivity is Crucial*. For example: Netscape, NETSCAPE and nEtscape are three different commands. Also my_filE, my_file, and my_FILE are three different files. Your user login name and password are also case sensitive. (This goes with the tradition of UNIX and the "c" programming language being case sensitive.)
> 
> ...




read the full guide:
*doc.gwos.org/index.php/CommandLineBeginners


----------



## subratabera (Jul 21, 2007)

*Thread updated* with more links...Please visit the first post...

Regards...

Subrata Bera.


----------



## mediator (Jul 23, 2007)

Here's a nice little read!




> *Steps to take to fix Linux when it won't start*
> 
> 
> No matter how much you adore your Linux machine, there will come a time when you will have to rescue your installation. Yes, even a Linux machine could suffer from a disaster: Whether it's because of a corrupt video configuration, a kernel update gone wrong, or a misconfigured init script, it's inevitable. I've seen it happen on a number of occasions -- even on my own machines, mostly from corrupt X configurations -- and it's frustrating.
> ...


----------



## melody~ (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey guys,
After reading so many discussions about linux.
I want to know about it.Some basic question 
like installing softwares that will run with linux,supporting softwares for gpu
and all other devices,can i run ma all stuff like media files games etc.
Is is worth to install a linux on ma machine.
Also Beginner like me in da computers can work on linux nd many more ques
I'm a Newbie in this all computing stuff  So please Help me on this.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 19, 2007)

*getgnulinux.org  answers it simple.also see *ubuntu.com


----------



## melody~ (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanx Dude

But i am not able to find answers for my graphic card drivers.
Can i utilize my graphic card while using linux??


----------



## praka123 (Aug 20, 2007)

Ofcourse!NVIDIA is preferred.Ati too does works,but their drivers are not yet to the standard.only VIA chipset mobos with Unichrome IGP sucks in Linux-but that too supported.for ur queries start a separate thread in open source and welcome u to Linux world


----------



## melody~ (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanx dude,
No more ques on this thread


----------



## mehulved (Sep 6, 2007)

Axel - a CLI download accelerator on Linux
*wilmer.gaast.net/main.php/axel.html
*www.cyberciti.biz/tips/download-accelerator-for-linux-command-line-tools.html

But, it seems to be unmaintained


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 6, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Axel - a CLI download accelerator on Linux
> *wilmer.gaast.net/main.php/axel.html
> *www.cyberciti.biz/tips/download-accelerator-for-linux-command-line-tools.html
> 
> But, it seems to be unmaintained


is it faster than wget which is my prime download manager?


----------



## subratabera (Sep 8, 2007)

There are other DMs available on Linux as well....

wxDownload Fast

wxDownload Fast (also known as wxDFast) is an open source download manager. It is multi-platform and builds on Windows(2k,XP), Linux and Mac OS X(binary still not available). Besides that, it is a multi-threaded download manager. This means that it can split a file into several pieces and download the pieces simultaneously.

*Features*

Faster downloads (with Segmented/Multi-threaded/Accelerated transfers)
Download resuming (Pause and restart where you stopped)
Download scheduling
Organizes files you have already downloaded
View server messages (HTTP, FTP, file://). No HTTPS support.
Available in multiple languages and easily translated. Now available in Portuguese [Brazil], Spanish, English, German, Russian, Hungarian, Armenian, Indonesian and Dutch
Connection to HTTP/FTP servers which require a password
Calculates the MD5/SHA1 checksum of downloaded files so they can be easily verified
Metalink support
Firefox integration through FlashGot
Can be used as a portable download manager (Windows only)
Can be used over proxy servers(HTTP proxy support)

*dfast.sourceforge.net/images/mainframe-small.png

DOWNLOAD


----------



## praka123 (Sep 8, 2007)

^news for me!


----------



## vish786 (Sep 13, 2007)

*PS2 emulator for *nux*

PS2 emulator for *nux

*www.pcsx2.net/downloads.php

                   ~~~~~*****~~~~~~

Game:  Urban Terror 4


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 13, 2007)

Due to some problem in Ubuntu 7.04 (Random Application hangs up) I remove Ubuntu 7.04 and installed Kubuntu 7.04. Now I wish to know how to create luncher in Kubuntu. I have to make short cut for DSL on/off either in panel or desktop. I request the linux geek to help me.
thanks


----------



## praka123 (Sep 13, 2007)

i am not a kde user,but u can see there are lot of options(uff!)-u can make it without anyproblem.rightclik on the taskbar free space & try the same.


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 13, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> i am not a kde user,but u can see there are lot of options(uff!)-u can make it without anyproblem.rightclik on the taskbar free space & try the same.


I searched all the options but i do not appear to find and any such option to create luncher .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

skghosh44 said:
			
		

> Due to some problem in Ubuntu 7.04 (Random Application hangs up) I remove Ubuntu 7.04 and installed Kubuntu 7.04. Now I wish to know how to create luncher in Kubuntu. I have to make short cut for DSL on/off either in panel or desktop. I request the linux geek to help me.
> thanks


ok, i'm a bit confused. are you asking how to create launchers or do u want the command? 

for creating, i think jus right clicking on the desktop will let u create a launcher. otherwise u can goto the control center/administration and create menu items for it.

launcher command to connect to a/dsl: "pon dsl-provider"
launcher command to disconnect: "poff"
(in case the a/dsl uses pppoe)


----------



## vish786 (Sep 13, 2007)

r u asking for shortcuts on desktop ?  
or commands for running soft


----------



## praka123 (Sep 13, 2007)

^actually i guided him to have DSL_ON & OFF shortcuts on panels with command s which infrid^d refers too.i have posted somewhere in OSS with some icons..am really sorry to not knowing kde way of launchers..but am sure it gives more customizble.


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 14, 2007)

I want to create sort cut either in desktop or in the panel.
In Ubuntu if we click in free area of  desktop there we find a menu where the option "create luncher" is available. On clicking "create luncher" a box appear where we can give the particular command such as "pon dsl-provider" and also there is option to change icon/ description of the command etc. when finish the job it places a icon in the desktop. With this icon we can start DSL and so on. This procedure I have learned in this forum from Praka123.
Now same thing I wish to create in Kubuntu KDE desktop. But the option I am not appear to find anywhere in kubuntu.
Hence any body idea about KDE please tell me the procedure.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 14, 2007)

now imagine u want a shortcut of browsers,

Goto start(applications)->internet->browser->right click on browser..... now u have some 3 options, among that one is " add shortcut 2 panel ", ur done.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 14, 2007)

@skghosh:it queit possible.do explore the options.kde is bit window-ish.u can find the way or some kde user will post soon the soltn.
@vish:many ppl uses bridge mode connxn and dials for bb from Linux(or windows) to connect.I gave a simple way to make shortcuts that look as below:
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/99/Top-panel.jpg
^^ see the  dsl-on(pon dsl-provider) & dsl-off(poff).it is easy and clean and not confusing for windows users too.by pressing on the icons we can connect and disconnect bb.and that is all Gnome panel.
and @skghosh want to make the same in kde those shortcuts in Kicker?(taskbar).some kde user help him make these launchers or "shortcuts".
also see my post with images attached:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=562039&postcount=10
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=565432&postcount=45
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64104


----------



## vish786 (Sep 14, 2007)

oh dint now.. thx... might cum handy at times.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 14, 2007)

@skghosh44:I found the kde documentation regarding this.u can follow that.kde bottom panel is called "Kicker".hope it helps.It is kde user guide.
*docs.kde.org/userguide/panel-and-desktop.html

//Gnome user guide(may be helps someone here!)
*www.gnome.org/learn/users-guide/latest/


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 14, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> now imagine u want a shortcut of browsers,
> 
> Goto start(applications)->internet->browser->right click on browser..... now u have some 3 options, among that one is " add shortcut 2 panel ", ur done.


You do not got my point. Creating sortcut of application in KDE desktop is as easy as windows OS. That I can do.  But what actually I want is what prakash said.  
Presently while I wish to connect/disconnect  to internet I have to open Terminal and have to type

```
pon dsl-provider
poff dsl-provider
```
Now I wish to make sortcut for these two command's sortcut in the KDE desktop or pannel.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 14, 2007)

its: "pon dsl-provider" and "poff". just put this in the command field of the launcher/shortcut. its as simple as that


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 14, 2007)

At Last with the help of praka123's help I am able to create short cut for dsl on/off as under:

Right click on "BOTTOM PANEL" on the menu select "add application to panel>add non KDE application"
than a windows will appear like Gnome create luncher window. In that window put the Command  "pon dsl-provider" change icon put description and the job is over.

Thanks Prakash for your help.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> its: "pon dsl-provider" and "poff". just put this in the command field of the launcher/shortcut. its as simple as that


Dear infra, that was my problem to find where is the luncher in KDE Desktop. Finaly I got it with the help of Prakash.


----------



## azzu (Oct 23, 2007)

iam lovin my linux
iam on UBUNTU now browsin thru it


----------



## Vivek788 (Nov 6, 2007)

whoa great thread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueshift (Dec 16, 2007)

help needed.
I installed ubuntu on my AMD based system. Now i want to use the same hdd(with ubuntu installed) on different system(Celeron based).
will it have problem with drivers?
or do i need to use ubuntu in safe mode?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 16, 2007)

Most prolly,kernel will recognize celeron system and adjust itself  although few tweaks you have to do!(i have experianced this as i shuffle motherboard often between intel915 and via p4 board )


----------



## blueshift (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya i guess it must do it automatically.
What tweaks u talking about btw?
Now a new problem.
After installing Ubuntu 7.10, i installed Mandrake 10.2 but during boot loader install step, i have chosen 'install MBR on first disk'.
Now i cant see the Ubuntu os in boot loader..and the Mandrake is not working.
I can do without mandrake but i don't want to reinstall Ubuntu.
Just tell how to install just the Ubuntu boot loader again. i will then delete that mandrake partition.
i also have Windows.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Dec 16, 2007)

^^
For repairing Bootloader check : *www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/

For partition management try GUI based: GParted


----------



## praka123 (Dec 16, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Ya i guess it must do it automatically.
> What tweaks u talking about btw?


yeah,the BIOS settings actually.I have to select "enhanced mode" supporting all sata and pata interfaces inorder to have the installation using correct drivers.for eg,with most ppl having ide dvd/cd writer/player,the kernel's new pata drivers that uses scsi emulation are installed in some cases hence the dvdwriter device file will be /dev/scd0 or /dev/sr0 while it needs to be /dev/hda or/dev/hdb with old pata drivers(now unmaintained) which allows hdparm to tune the correct dma mode.although the new libata(pata) supports most dvd/cd writer/player and automatically adjust to max possible dma,there will be problem with some old dvd/cd players/writers.
and next thing is the graphics driver and setting up correct resolution,audio etc though most prolly these all are auto-detected.
in windows,this kind of movability is impossible


----------



## blueshift (Dec 17, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Ya i guess it must do it automatically.



It didn't worked. I have to reinstall Ubuntu. But no worries.


----------



## mediator (Jan 5, 2008)

*Speeding up yum!*

*1.*


> yum install yum-fastestmirror yum-skip-broken yum-fedorakmod yum-kernel-module  yum-presto



*2.* One can add the "-C" parameter too.


> yum -C install package_name



Neways, m shocked to see how fast Werewolf's yum is!


----------



## subratabera (Jan 9, 2008)

Good tip mediator...

BTW Linux is now improving much rapidly...


----------



## vish786 (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks mediator for the trick... slow yum installation(s) is major prob in fedora....


----------



## vish786 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Video & Drivers.

**www.exploits.org/v4l/


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 14, 2008)

Today I installed Avast Antivirus in my ubuntu 7.10 OS. I can run the programme in Terminal by typing avast, But I want it in the menu, I have searched all the menu but I could not find the item. Now how I will find the same and get it in the menu. In the past in Ubuntu 7.4 I installed avast and it automatically included in the menu. please say me the procedure.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 15, 2008)

why do you want to run a so called "av" in Linux man?there is no use at present for AV's in Linux or *NIX.

OR
are u running some servers(email,samba...),which are catering to windows machines?then it is OK.

else AV is just BS in *NIX.

as regarding to getting options in right click menu,i dont have much idea,still it may be useful to use "nautilus-actions" installed.then read the procedure in /usr/share/doc/nautilus-actions/ .also,u can try removing any local files created by so called "AV";ie, ~/.avast etc


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestion, I just installed it for  test and experience.


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 16, 2008)

PC = Zenith
Proc = 850 Mhz 
Ram = 128 MB
MB = SiS 630
Sound Card = C-media PCI CMI8738
HDD = 80 GB ATA
OS = Kubuntu 7.10

The problem is Sound Card detected by the OS, but could not play any sound. I tried all the settings to configure the sound but in vain. From the adept manager I found 2 audio driver and installed them but not working. When I open Amarok to play song it runs fine with out any error msg. but no sound/audio comes out. The same system is works fine in windows OS. It is conform that the sound card as well as the speaker set is fine. 

I have download a driver from the C-media web sites "alsa-driver-1.10.15.tar" for linux 2.4. yet not installed, may I install the driver, will it work? 

Please give me solution.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2008)

*www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-cmipci
*^this page means ur sound card is supported.check the details!*

first upgrade alsa to latest version if it is available.also compiling alsa from source is OK;but install it will *checkinstall* package.read about checkinstall details here:
*www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware#source
*help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 16, 2008)

@praka123
I am unable to install the driver, whenever I try to configure the source code it is not configured with a msg 



> Entering auto-apt mode: ./configure
> Exit the command to leave auto-apt mode.
> checking for gcc... gcc
> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
> See `config.log' for more details.


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 16, 2008)

here is config.log


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2008)

go the source directory and check config.log.before that,verify via synaptic the version of alsa.

I think,the compilation error is due to not having libc6-dev installed.when internet is ON,open a terminal,close synaptic or adept,then run:

```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
```
now,

```
sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
```
now try compiling again! 

also make sure by 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install gcc
```



skghosh44 said:


> here is config.log


*where?*


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 16, 2008)

@praka123

Pl see the attachment.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

^saw the attachment.follow post   			#*172*


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 17, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^saw the attachment.follow post             #*172*


 
I have update/upgrade the Kubuntu OS as per your suggestion. Then I compile the driver file "alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar" and it was compiled successfully. I installed the driver file successfully. But no audio/sound comes out. 
In the finising of installation there was a WARNING MSG  as under



> WARNING!!! The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default!!!
> You would use some ALSA or OSS mixer to set the appropriate volume.


 
Please note  the driver source which I have downloaded and installed.
*www.cmedia.com.tw/?q=en/getdriver.php


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

^that warning means u have to unmute ur audio from kmix volume control!go to advanced properties to unmute the channels!this card is supported by alsa by default in ubuntu


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 17, 2008)

I opened the Kmix Volume control and the audio is not muted. So there is no chance of unmute. Also I have not find any advance properties.

Here is screen shot of Kmix volume control

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i1515900_snapshot1.png


----------



## praka123 (Jan 18, 2008)

Firstly,post the output of *lspci* from konsole/terminal! here.

sry man!i dont know much about kmix!
do this instead:
in "run" dialog(alt+f2):

```
kdesu kate /etc/modules
```
now enter below word exactly in a new line:

```
snd-cmipci
```

^^^save and exit.

the very thing that kmix is opening means that some quirks somewhere which prevents the audio from coming!check for urself in kmix>settings and kmix >switches etc.

also,try increasing pcm via terminal as 
	
	



```
alsamixer
```
 navigate with up,down arrow keys,tab,return(enter) etc.
now try again!also increase ur speaker volume to make sure audio is available.

Hey! somebody using Kde Help this fellow  unmute "kmix"


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 18, 2008)

Out put of lspci


> ada@home:~$ lspci
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 630 Host (rev 21)
> 00:00.1 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev d0)
> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS85C503/5513 (LPC Bridge)
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 18, 2008)

```

```
@ghosh:it is some small problems with unmuting the volume control!I dont know with kde much!as u see kmix coming up showing volumes!if card is not detected,kmix will show blank!
anyways,here is a method:
open konsole and type 

```
[B]sudo su -[/B]
```

now u'll get a  "*#*" root prompt,in that prompt,run below commands:

```
[B]amixer set Master 90% unmute[/B]
```
and:

```
[B]amixer set PCM 85% unmute[/B]
```

Next,do the same in terminal as local user;ie,open a terminal and in "$" prompt ,do the above commands!

now,try playing any audio file.Hope this solves


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have done the same,but problem not solved.


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Sound Problem In Linux*
Thanks Praka123, You have tried your best to solve the sound problem. I also tried all the way to solving the problem, at last I found a good tutorial at Ubuntu Forums *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
With the help of this tutorial I got solved my problem. But a minor problem is also there, i.e audio comes out from only one speaker and the sound is very low.


----------



## mediator (Jan 25, 2008)

For those running fedora!, something similar to automatix!


----------



## chitvan (Jan 25, 2008)

great links...
really helpful......


----------



## vish786 (Jan 27, 2008)

*If ur looking for freshly installed shots*

default installed screenshots of various distros with versions & who says babes aint into linux check the last pic in gallery for more proof.
more linux stuff can be found on tuxmachines.org


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 8, 2008)

*TIPS FOR LINUX EXPLORERS*
Helpful info for those learning Linux

These Linux tips are meant to provide just enough
information to whet your appetite for more. 
They are updated frequently and are not presented
in any particular order.
*www.brunolinux.com/



*learn the command line*


> Why do you need to learn the command line anyway? Well, let me tell you a story. Not long ago we had a problem where I used to work. There was a shared drive on one of our file servers that kept getting full. I won't mention that this legacy operating system did not support user quotas; that's another story. But the server kept getting full and stopping people from working. One of the software engineers in our company spent the better part of a day writing a C++ program that would look through the directories of all the users and add up the space they were using and make a listing of the results. Since I was forced to use the legacy OS while I was on the job, I installed a version of the bash shell that works on it. When I heard about the problem, I realized I could do all the work this engineer had done with this single line:
> 
> du -s * | sort -nr > $HOME/space_report.txt


*linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php


----------



## demigod (Mar 10, 2008)

very useful thread .. those games where awesome find  keep up good work

currently i am download all those 3 games. the best part is those are open source and available for MAC osX also


----------



## praka123 (Mar 24, 2008)

How to support GNU/Linux?Spread this using logo's linking to promo sites.
*getgnulinux.org is a very nice site which explains to n00bs and window$ users 
use the buttons on ur blog/site :
eg:
*links.gnulinuxmatters.org/en/100x150_5.png

*www.gnulinuxmatters.org/participate/link_buttons/

*www.softwareliberty.com/ explains what is FOSS in brief.
Spread it!


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the links!


----------



## mediator (Apr 14, 2008)

*Playing Real Media Files with Xine*

1. Download and install realplayer 
2. Locate the path of the real media codecs.
- On fedora its, "/usr/local/RealPlayer/codecs"
3. Open up the xine config file, locate the paramater "decoder.external.real_codecs_path", uncomment it and put the path (from step 2) to make it look like this 


> # path to RealPlayer codecs
> # string, default: /usr/lib/codecs
> *decoder.external.real_codecs_path:/usr/local/RealPlayer/codecs*


4. When all done. Restart xine!


----------



## drsubhadip (Apr 17, 2008)

i am very much new to linux..
i ve installed pclinux 2007 supplied with digit this month...
i m familiar with windows software installation..
but here in pc linux i can not install any thing...
can u help me to learn how to install any software which r supplied in digit dvd???


----------



## praka123 (Apr 17, 2008)

there is no use in installing source packages provided in digit dvd.

Linux,there are various package management systems.and pclinuxos uses rpm packages.so,u can install packages which has .rpm at the end(sometimes dependency problems  ) by double clicking on that package.

Better thing is to configure YUM on PCLINUXOS for online updates just like window$ update.
see this wiki page:
*docs.pclinuxos.com/HomePage


----------



## subratabera (May 12, 2008)

Do you want to decorate your desktop but don't want to use compiz( or your system don't support it). With latest Gnome you can achieve this without affecting your system's performance. You don’t even need accelerated graphics to run Metacity with compositing. It even works well inside VirtualBox! If your computer can’t run Compiz, give this a try. Here are the steps...

1) Run Gnome configuration editor ( gconf-editor )
2) Navigate to Apps->metacity->general
3) Check the compositing_manager box, and Metacity will immediately restart with compositing!
4) Now you can install *Screenlets, AWN* etc. to decorate your desktop.

Here is a screenshot.

*lh5.ggpht.com/subratabera1/SCdLFGttBhI/AAAAAAAAAIU/NtusKAUkpyY/s288/Screenshot-1.png

Enjoy!


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2008)

...so easy! but I had tried this earlier  In earlier metacity releases compositing option was buggy and purposefully disabled.

Let me check this version.
Thanks for the tut 
EDIT:Wait!it is working fine on my Debian Sid


----------



## subratabera (May 12, 2008)

Great. Enjoy compositing.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 12, 2008)

Excuse me, but IIRC correctly, AWN can't run without Compiz. _And I did turn on compositing manager of Metacity._



> hitboxx@Mothership:~$ avant-window-navigator
> Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
> 
> [2]+  Stopped                 avant-window-navigator
> hitboxx@Mothership:~$


----------



## subratabera (May 12, 2008)

I am running it without enabling compiz at all (but I have it installed on my system). There might be some problem with your installation. You need latest version of Gnome for this. BTW, I am using Ubuntu Hardy.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 12, 2008)

My Gnome version is 2.22, I'm using Linux Mint 4.

Uninstall your Compiz and then see.


----------



## subratabera (May 12, 2008)

I will see that. But the fact is you don't need compiz running. Here is a screenshot of all my running processes.

*img357.imageshack.us/img357/7091/screenshotbm5.th.png


----------



## FilledVoid (May 12, 2008)

> My Gnome version is 2.22, I'm using Linux Mint 4.
> 
> Uninstall your Compiz and then see.





> Q: There's a big ugly black bar around AWN! How do I get rid of it?
> A: You need to be running a compositor like Beryl or Compiz. xcompmgr or xfwm4 may also work, although there are known bugs with each.


Source: *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762363


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2008)

well,this metacity compositing makes crash many apps in my Debian(latest 2.22.1).So removed the compositing option.


----------



## subratabera (May 12, 2008)

Ok, let's prove that AWN (& other similar eye-candies) can be enabled on latest Gnome desktop (e.g. Ubuntu Hardy) with Metacity compositing *WITHOUT USING COMPIZ*.

Here I am using Ubuntu Hardy installed as a virtual machine using VirtualBox. And AFAIK VirtualBox don't support 3D accelaration.

1) Now let us remove compiz completely.

*lh6.ggpht.com/subratabera1/SCgEtGttBiI/AAAAAAAAAI0/r_yA8bAXD0s/s288/Clipboard01.jpg  *lh6.ggpht.com/subratabera1/SCgEtGttBjI/AAAAAAAAAI8/gJV_DbykYmA/s288/Clipboard02.jpg

2) Then install AWN. (Here are the instructions)

*lh3.ggpht.com/subratabera1/SCgEtWttBkI/AAAAAAAAAJE/zZAmS5x4S24/s288/Clipboard03.jpg

3) Enable Metacity compositing

*lh3.ggpht.com/subratabera1/SCgEtWttBlI/AAAAAAAAAJM/mZrn1QzRkc4/s288/Clipboard04.jpg

4) Now you can run Avant Window Manager

*lh3.ggpht.com/subratabera1/SCgEtWttBmI/AAAAAAAAAJU/Pm7IeYrBcjM/s288/Clipboard05.jpg

[Link to my album]

I think it is enough to prove that compiz is NOT REQUIRED to run AWN. Please share your experience.

Regards

SB.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 12, 2008)

For all the older cards and hardware xcompmgr is the best compositor! Give it a try.


----------



## vish786 (May 16, 2008)

*Handling NTFS-3g*

*Handling ntfs-3g better on lin

*Link...


----------



## mediator (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I made this a looooong time back, might help someone!



> #CREATED by mediator (digit forum)
> #License : GPL3
> 
> if [ -z $1 ];then
> ...


*Aim* : To block sites (packets), in and out and when forwarding packets.

*Step to be taken* : 
1. "Save as say, 'mblock'"
2. "chmod +x mblock"

*Usage* : 
   "./mblock 0" => to drop
   "./mblock 1" => to accept
   "./mblock" => tells u what to do

U can add ur sites or IPs as shown in the bold in the quotes.

Helpful for the admins here! Though u can do the same via squid, but I find iptables and terminals much more realtime. U can also put the script in ur path to have an easy accessibilty.


----------



## subratabera (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice trick. Really good use of scripting.

Thanks @mediator.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks, i would Block Orkut


----------

